
List of computer vision pretrained models - balavenkatesh
https://github.com/balavenkatesh3322/CV-pretrained-model
======
ghgr
Thanks for sharing. Since it's your own repository I'd recommend to append a
"Show HN:" at the beginning.

I've also learned of Netron to visualize a network's architecture. That's neat
way to get a grasp of a new model (here a screenshot:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/lutzroeder/netron/master/....](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/lutzroeder/netron/master/.github/screenshot.png))

------
sloucher
A list is useful, but would be even more so if there were some indication of
the domains in which a model may be useful.

If the model description included the problem they were trying to solve, that
would let me judge how closely it mirrored my own requirements. If I saw "We
wanted to build something to recognize flags in photographs" then I'd know
that's something that might help me build something to recognize company logos
(for example).

------
stared
Well, see:

\- [https://paperswithcode.com/](https://paperswithcode.com/) if you care for
state of the art results

\- [https://pytorch.org/hub/](https://pytorch.org/hub/) if you care for direct
import into PyTorch code

A list of models, without performance metrics, is not nearly as useful.

------
skinner_
Google's ambitious BiT (Big Transfer) model is missing from the list:

[https://ai.googleblog.com/2020/05/open-sourcing-bit-
explorin...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2020/05/open-sourcing-bit-exploring-
large-scale.html)

------
elcomet
You can also check [https://github.com/Cadene/pretrained-
models.pytorch](https://github.com/Cadene/pretrained-models.pytorch).

Models are directly loadable into pytorch.

